# Any Reptile Expos Melbourne



## Melichode (May 1, 2017)

i was looking if there were any reptile expos coming up in Melbourne and i couldn't find any so i was just wondering if there were any upcoming expos in the Melbourne area and when they are.

Cheers, Angus


----------



## pinefamily (May 1, 2017)

Pretty sure there's only one in Melbourne, and it's already been this year. The Victorian Herp Society put it on, usually in February or March.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2017)

You missed it for this year. One day event on March 4th.
Keep an eye on the VHS website for the 2018 date yet to be announced.


----------



## Melichode (May 1, 2017)

its quite a surprise that they only do one event a year. i guess i will just have to wait


----------



## pinefamily (May 2, 2017)

At least you get one every year. Here in SA, they can't get their act together. We've only had 2 in years, and none this year either.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 2, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> At least you get one every year. Here in SA, they can't get their act together. We've only had 2 in years, and none this year either.



I have it on good authority that it should be back next year.


----------

